# Really thirsty



## poppy

I have found that over the last two days, I am really thirsty all the time. If I don't drink water regularly I am getting a dry mouth/throat. Has any of you experienced this in the early stages - and is it anything to be worried about?


----------



## goldlion

I had that quite a bit during my first few weeks of pregnancy, no matter what I drank, it never seemed to quench my thirst. I was constantly thirsty and dry. I don't think there's anything to worry about, just make sure you keep drinking water to keep you hydrated. :)


----------



## lynz

spooky poppy i was just gonna add a thread on this i cannot stop drinking i am drinking 500ml bottles at a time i have gone off tea coffee but i am drinking gallons of juice i even take a bottle to bed with me cause i wake up thirsty


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

that happens to me also, but i check my blood sugar because high blood sugar will make me be that way, but nope, im normal. weird.


----------



## scotchbonnet

Poppy!! I was just commenting about that!! I have finished a one litre bottle of water today!! I dont drink water!! 

I thought well - it must be good then...LOL


----------



## Samantha675

It is totally normal. Your body is beginning to produce load of extra blood for you and for the baby, and it needs fluid to do so. Water also helps the baby, and is important for the amniotic fluid. My midwife has told me to drink an INSANE amount of water, and I do the best I can. It also helps with constipation, digestion and loads of other stuff. So drink up girlies!!!


----------



## ninkybabe

I am in week 15 and have been constantly thristy for the past month. Drinking atleast 8 big glasses of water a day. Dr said very normal and healthy to drink exactly what body demands.


----------



## twiggy56

ooh i have found this since starting week 9! I had to get a bottle of Evian water at the petrol station coz i was gasping for it!! And now iv bought 8 bottles of the big sports ones so i can walk around with a bottle at all times (even in the house) becuase its so easy to drink!! I used to drink LOADS of cups of tea but not had one in about 4 weeks!! Ice cold water is great...i cant get enough of it at the moment!

xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

yeah happened 2 me too. I am always thirsty, and have to have a bottle of water to hand whenever i go out. Also addicted to OJ at the mo!!

xx


----------



## BlondieNBump

I am the same hun no matter what i drink i am still thirsty!! I hate it me lol xxx


----------



## princess_bump

i remember being the same :D and a very old post :D


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im no more thirsty now than i was before i got pregnant! Is that a bad sign?


----------



## katrinka

I hate being nauseous and thirsty at the same time. Over all I'm constantly thirsty!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG :shock: HOW OLD IS THIS POST!!!! :rofl: I thought I'd missed Poppy announcing she's having a brother or sister for Tristan!!!!!

But yes me too.....like a race horse :D


----------



## mrsneish2b

Ive noticed that im very very thirsty have been since before i got my bfp which is unusal i used to only really drink tea or coffee never water..
but ive noticed by drinking lots that it makes me feel really sick :( its horrible im either thirsty or feeling sick it sucks :( x


----------



## Bubbles85

Glad i came across this thread as i am currently in the 2ww and have mega thirst. I have had this now for the last four days and my mouth just seems to be constantly dry. All you girls who have experienced this in early pregnancy, could you tell me how soon after ovulation or during your pregnancy you started having this symptom? Hopefully this is a good sign if i am currently thirsty. Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## BabyDancer34

I'm so glad I came across this post. I'm about 8 weeks and for the last week I've been insanely thirsty and waking up at night needing more fluids, dry throat etc.. Glad to hear it's normal!


----------



## LSU25

OMG I'm the same way...I'm only 5w 4d but no matter how much I drink...always thirsty and dry mouth


----------



## little_em

Im soooo glad that I found this post! Ive been drinking a lot of water since getting my BFP, around 3 500ml bottles at work and then a few glasses on a night time (I defo dont think thats excessive?!), but waters all I drink and all I ever have. I dont have juice or tea or coffee aswell. But today at work my manager said that she thinks I need to mention it to my midwife because it could be gestational diabetes. Now I know thats a possibility but why freak me out like that and get me all worried for nothing!! It seems like we're all thirsty!!!


----------



## cupcake

Mervs Mum said:


> OMG :shock: HOW OLD IS THIS POST!!!! :rofl: I thought I'd missed Poppy announcing she's having a brother or sister for Tristan!!!!!
> 
> But yes me too.....like a race horse :D

me very confuzzled...


----------



## mrsty

ME TOO ladies.. i dont know about anyone else but my drinks HAVE to be ICE COLD!!!! anyone else?


----------



## loopy_lou

yep me 2 i usually have a liter bottle of sparkling water during the day and then i refill this with some low sugar high juice and i have been know to top this up again in the evening to take to bed. So i know i am on at least 3 liters of water plus cups of decaf tea, glasses of plain water and usually 1 can of pepsi max which i find makes me belch and fart and generally helps relieve wind :)

If anyone shops at waitrose they have 1/3 of some bottled water at the moment so i have stocked up.


----------



## fizz63

Im the same, cant stop drinking ice cold water .... had several big bottles today and still got a dry throat now and craving more. 

i am also addicted to orange juice and find myself craving it ....


----------



## sparkswillfly

:rofl: Old thread I thought she was preggo again!


----------



## BabyDancer34

Yeah it's a really old thread that got revived!


----------



## samtoots

this happened when i was pregnant with my little boy and now pregnant with my second child its happening again its horrid i forgot how bad it really is


----------



## Gem_88

I am also having the same thing. It's been the same for a few weeks now, I get through so much juice and water. I think it might be connected to the fact that I'm hot alot (extra blood being pumped around can increase body temperature in pregnancy apparently)

Just listen to your body and if you need to drink loads...then do it :)


----------



## m&me

I know this is an old thread but I was so glad to find it because I have been having the hugest craving for water. I notice if I don't drink enough I tend to feel nauseated. I don't drink anything that has caffeine and I no longer like any soda. My body wants water and also orange juice or lemonaid. Just wondering if anyone else has this craving?


----------



## tokyo_c

Yup, I've been drinking so much orange juice with fizzy water, even though it does nothing to help my heartburn :/ I just want to drink all day long - fruit juice, vegetable juice, water...anything will do. It feels like as soon as I've finished a glass I'm already thirsty for the next one. Total pain in the bum as I'm never out of the toilet! Sigh...


----------



## Ang3l

This past while I have also been very thirsty all the time. I wake up in the middle of the night just needing nothing but a nice glass of milk or orange juice. I have seriously gone through 2, 2 litre cartons of milk in the last two days with the amount of milk I have been drinking. Its all l ever want to drink now. I thought it was just me that was thirsty all the time lol.

I have also had to get up a lot more to go the bathroom now too. I swear I must get up every hour or two during the night to pee. Its very annoying lol.


----------



## JeepGirl

Me too, I drink so much water and juice but it didn't seem to help with the thirst. I told my mother about it, and said it was the same for her and the only thing that helped was popsicles. So I tried them, and it worked for me. Still drinking lots of water because I know I need to, but at least the popsicles quench the thirst for a while.


----------



## Proud_Mommy

I was about to start a thread and then I saw this one.. looks pretty old! But anyways today as I was in the store I got so thirsty that I had to take a bottle of water from a fridge and open it right away. I was so thirsty and my mouth was so dry! I dont remember that happening when I was pregnant with DD but I guess its common. Im chewing on a gum hopefully that will prevent the dry feeling in my mouth


----------



## FM_DJ

It must be fairly normal. I tote around a large water bottle that seems to empty rather quickly... which just leads to more restroom visits. :)


----------



## newaddition

funny, I came here just now to see if anyone was thirsty...I'm 6w 3d and I drink water till I'm so full and bloated that I can barely move...but so thirsty I can't help it....this just started today....


----------



## Hieveryone

me too - i'm about four and a half weeks and even when i'm drinking, my mouth is watering like it wants more.

Been like that for a few days i think.


----------



## Tracyface

I wake up in the middle of the night so thirsty, that it feels like my throat is sticking together!! Going through water like no one's business!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So glad I found this post! I've been so thirsty this pregnancy I can't hardly stand it! I drink at least 10 bottles of water a day,:rain: I'm never without one. I'm constantly drinking water, I have no desire to drink anything else, even though I used to drink tea, pop, juice, milk, now I only want more water! I'm a bit worried about gestational diabetes, but I've been checking my blood sugar and its been great. Glad to hear its not just me.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

There is nothing worse than feeling thirsty... and at 23 weeks, I STILL feel disgustingly thirsty all the time :( It is horrible... I mean I feel parched and have to drink so much... but it is normal. I know it is a sign of diabetes, but it is also normal in pregnancy as our bodies have to produce amniotic fluid and we have loads of extra blood that we have to build up... it all takes water :)


----------



## jenp86

meeee tooo! It sucks because it adds on to the frequent peeing problem we experience lol


----------



## sjxoxo

I'm so happy I saw this post. I've been really worried about this because even when I'm drinking water I'm thirsty! I've been checking my blood sugar a few times a week and everything seems normal so this thread makes me feel much better.


----------



## Ellbee78

Yea I actually crave water- I am always desperate for it!


----------



## snay2011

hi all, im in the 3rd trimester now and iv only just started with this, only now the baby is on my bladder so im peeing every 15 mins, my mouth is constantly dry throughout the day, iv been so worried the doctor put me on anxiety pills because im over worried about it. is dry mouth normal? my tests are all fine :wacko:


----------



## jastaz

Hi, im wondering if there is possibly a link to the gender of the baby. I have had 2 boys and i never experienced thirst at all but i had a pregnancy that unfortunately ended with me miscarrying but during the time i was pregnant i had excessive thirst like all of you. I am pregnant again with my last baby but am not experiencing thirst.... well as of yet.


----------



## Rosmuira

Yeah me too


----------



## BunnySE

I woke up in the middle of the night last night and drank 16 oz of water and then promptly fell back asleep, LoL-- I'd like to think that's normal =D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Has only kicked in over the last few days (8 weeks today) and I am super thirsty to the point of having to take a drink to bed as wake up about 3am parched!

Also experiencing headaches but not sure if this is due to water intake?


----------

